# How do I check RAM compatibility?



## Strokes

I still don't know what brand of 200 pin DDR2 800 RAM I want to get:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...10525 1309221140 1309121118&name=4GB (2 x 2GB

BUT!!! How can I tell if DDR2 800 RAM is compatible with my laptop? I have 4 GB (2 x 2 GB) of corsair value select DDR2 667 RAM and its pretty good, but I want something better.


----------



## Geoff

There really isn't anything better you can get when it comes to laptop RAM.  Almost all older DDR2 laptops and even some newer ones can only utilize up to DDR2 667, so getting DDR2 800 would be useless.

In my opinion, you already have 4GB of DDR2 667.  There is no point in spending money to get 4GB of DDR2 800 that may downclock itself anyways.


----------



## scooter

[-0MEGA-];1145931 said:
			
		

> There really isn't anything better you can get when it comes to laptop RAM.  Almost all older DDR2 laptops and even some newer ones can only utilize up to DDR2 667, so getting DDR2 800 would be useless.
> 
> In my opinion, you already have 4GB of DDR2 667.  There is no point in spending money to get 4GB of DDR2 800 that may downclock itself anyways.



Agreed^^

 Even if you can use 800mhz...it will make little to no difference. 

Don't waste your money!!


----------



## Strokes

Thanks Guys! But would you sedgiest getting copper heat sinks for my RAM now just to keep it running cooler:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835207003


----------



## Geoff

Strokes said:


> Thanks Guys! But would you sedgiest getting copper heat sinks for my RAM now just to keep it running cooler:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835207003


Nope, the RAM is fine just the way it is now unless you are tweaking it to run faster or at tighter timings, I wouldn't waste your money on something where you won't see any improvement.


----------



## scooter

[-0MEGA-];1145956 said:
			
		

> Nope, the RAM is fine just the way it is now unless you are tweaking it to run faster or at tighter timings, I wouldn't waste your money on something where you won't see any improvement.



Yeah, complete waste of money!!

also, the word is suggest...not whatever it was that you typed!!

sorry, I'm not perfect either,..but damn that was awful


----------



## Strokes

alright. Thank you all for your help. Now I just need a new processor...another nightmare, another day.


----------



## scooter

Strokes said:


> alright. Thank you all for your help. Now I just need a new processor...another nightmare, another day.



If your talking bout processor for laptop...i'll save you time, effort, frustration...technically you can swap out a cpu but it can be very difficult, not to mention pricey...

thats if you can even swap it out--some laptops are next to impossible for the end-user to 'modify'.

Do yourself a favor and don't bother!! Buy a new machine or build a desktop where you can modify anything and everything.

Essentially, laptops aren't made to modify/upgrade,,with the exception of a few select parts.


----------



## Geoff

scooter said:


> also, the word is suggest...not whatever it was that you typed!!
> 
> sorry, I'm not perfect either,..but damn that was awful


I'm confused...



Strokes said:


> alright. Thank you all for your help. Now I just need a new processor...another nightmare, another day.


What processor do you currently have?  I haven't personally swapped out mobile processors before, but Newegg does sell them and from what I hear/read it isn't all that hard, although it most likely will void your warranty.


----------



## scooter

Strokes said:


> Thanks Guys! But would you *sedgiest* getting copper heat sinks for my RAM now just to keep it running cooler:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835207003





			
				[-0MEGA-];1145990 said:
			
		

> I'm confused...



The word 'suggest' was brutally spelled and I was just harassing the O/P about it..


----------



## Geoff

scooter said:


> The word 'suggest' was brutally spelled and I was just harassing the O/P about it..


Ah, thought you were talking to me.


----------



## scooter

[-0MEGA-];1146019 said:
			
		

> Ah, thought you were talking to me.



I wasn't..but you can shut the hell up too!!


----------



## Strokes

scooter said:


> The word 'suggest' was brutally spelled and I was just harassing the O/P about it..



I could care less


----------

